# Backseat lighting



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Does anyone add backseat lighting for PAX to I guess see in the night or dark while there in your backseat. Kinda like limo lighting or some type of low lighting. If so what you add back there an where did you but the lighting from? Reason I'm asking is cause in the night due to dark tinted windows my back seat is extremely dark am I have the lighting and controls up front. Id thinking of adding some type of low light or limo lighting for backseat so it's not so dark plus I can keep sight eye on the pax an my dash can can get better vision in the night. Even if it's a color of some sort. Just curious if anyone's done this to there vehicle.. OK thxs


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

You can order led strips for tour car for crazy cheap on eBay or Amazon and they change color, do fades and strobes 
My Lincoln came with ambient color changing lighting and even though I rarely work evenings every time I use the Lincoln at night people comment on the lights a lot. But I won't be adding it to my Volkswagen the lighting isn't going to make me more money


----------



## Smoothandle (Nov 1, 2016)

I bought a DC USB Charger I plug in the the back set that lights up the back seat floor in my fusion. It was 4 bucks


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I use a duel LED strip and they're at the base of the front seats, throwing off ambient lighting into the back. Several color options, I usually have it set to blue but had it at red during Halloween. It's a nice touch as I also have tinted windows. Dirt cheap on Amazon.


----------

